# Le Togo à la coupe du monde de foot.



## Lamar (8 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

je ne suis pas Togolais, mais cette qualification me fait très plaisir pour ce petit (mais magnifique) pays dans lequel j'ai passé trois années excellentes, dans ma jeunesse. J'imagine la joie de tous les Togolais en ce moment et même si on ne pense pas que du bien du foot, il faut reconnaître que ça aide parfois les peuples à oublier leurs difficultés (temporairement malheureusement).
Bravo aux Eperviers et vivement la coupe du monde en 2006.


Nicolas


----------



## rennesman (8 Octobre 2005)

c'est quoi l'interet d'ouvrir un fil sur un forum pour dire ça?
je comprend pas.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'interet d'ouvrir un fil sur un forum pour dire &#231;a?
> je comprend pas.


 
ca a peut etre plus d'interet que ta remarque 

dsl, mais ca m'enerve un peu ce genre de truc... c'est un forum d'expression libre ici...


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ca a peut etre plus d'interet que ta remarque
> 
> dsl, mais ca m'enerve un peu ce genre de truc... c'est un forum d'expression libre ici...




C'est un pisse froid laisse tomber


----------



## rennesman (9 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ca a peut etre plus d'interet que ta remarque
> 
> dsl, mais ca m'enerve un peu ce genre de truc... c'est un forum d'expression libre ici...



ouais t'as raison...je vais faire un fil pour dire que j'suis vachement content que l'&#233;quipe de jokari de mon bled arrive en quart de finale du championnat inter-municipal  ,et tout le monde devrait en faire autant, qui son concours de jetter de chaussons, qui son mondiale de lancer de p&#233;pin.......&#231;a va etre vachement interessant....ce forum de libre expression.
continue l'impro....


----------



## rennesman (9 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est un pisse froid laisse tomber



Moi, personnellement, j'ai toujours consid&#233;r&#233; que t'&#233;tais un brave type...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine la joie de tous les Togolais en ce moment et m&#234;me si on ne pense pas que du bien du foot, il faut reconna&#238;tre que &#231;a aide parfois les peuples &#224; oublier leurs difficult&#233;s (temporairement malheureusement).


 
ok, ba tu vois... j'ai juste garder le passage qui fait que ca ressort d'un banal "waiiii les eperviers sont qualitfi&#233; trop de la balle"...

apres je suppose vu la quantit&#233; de fric que draine le foot, que la coupe du monde de football 2006 doit interesser pas mal de peuple ... enfin ce n'est qu'une supposition...

pi comparer le togo a ton village... c'est un peu mesquin (j'exagere un peu hein ?!? on est d'accord)

Apres si c'est ton truc le lancer de chausson... vas y exprime toi... le sujet coulerait surement... (quoique ca peut etre un bon sujet a flood ca, le lancer de chausson  ).

ha, et pour revenir au sujet initial... le togo qualifi&#233;...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Moi, personnellement, j'ai toujours considéré que t'étais un brave type...



Si tu t'ai fait des idées ; ne t'en prends qu'à toi....


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Octobre 2005)

n'empeche que le togo est qualifié avant la france qui ne va pas maitriser toutes les données mercredi ... 

bravo togo ... et angola aussi je crois ....


----------



## rennesman (9 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ok, ba tu vois... j'ai juste garder le passage qui fait que ca ressort d'un banal "waiiii les eperviers sont qualitfié trop de la balle"...
> 
> apres je suppose vu la quantité de fric que draine le foot, que la coupe du monde de football 2006 doit interesser pas mal de peuple ... enfin ce n'est qu'une supposition...
> 
> ...



oauis le togo qualifié..et donc?...y'a quoi a dire? que c'est bien? que c'est mal? t'apelles ça un sujet de discussion toi? faudrait avoir une réaction par rapport a ça? -c'est un peu ça le but d'un forum,non? ou alors, plus mesquin, élargir comme toi vers des horizons macro-économiques...des considérations altermondialiste sur la vertu d'un sport hautement marketté par le capitalisme?
trop de gens ouvrent des thread pour ne rien dire...


----------



## fedo (9 Octobre 2005)

le togo, l angola et la cote d ivoire sont qualifies. ils ont pas choppe le melon comme les cameroones ou les senegalais...

en tout cas c etait inespere pour la cote d ivoire. mais  franchement une coupe du  monde foot sans drogba, c est un peu  comme  le championnat  de france  sans lyon...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Moi je veux bien m'en occuper, mais au bout d'un moment, &#231;a va plus passer... Je passe mon tour pour cette fois, d&#233;sol&#233; 

Bien le togo !


----------



## rennesman (9 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Quelqu'un veut bien lui donner sa m&#233;daille sa coupe son bouquet de fleurs et sa bouteille de champagne ?
> :king:
> _En esp&#233;rant qu'un stupide contr&#244;le anti-dopage inopin&#233; n'aille pas le priver de son titre mondial amplement m&#233;rit&#233; !_
> ...



D&#233;ja lu, d&#233;ja vu, d&#233;ja bu...La vieille blagounette &#233;cul&#233;e qui fait rire les potaches aux souliers &#233;gueul&#233;s.( hey t'es un chamipon toi!..hi hi hi...)....Top a l'humour!....
Toutefois si tu veux te lancer dans le one man show comique....sur le tare..essaies quand meme d'etre un chouillah original...sinon anpe spectacle quoi!...-et remise aussi &#224; l'encan ton style de plumitif mache-laurier....c'est top-ringard...et terriblement rococo.
continue l'impro...
Et &#233;vite de me bouler rouge...avec tes insultes a deux balles...je sens que t'as envie de parler, mais en meme temps je suis pas l'abb&#233; pierre..alors un conseil, apelle les pompiers.!


----------



## Lamar (9 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> oauis le togo qualifié..et donc?...y'a quoi a dire? que c'est bien? que c'est mal? t'apelles ça un sujet de discussion toi? faudrait avoir une réaction par rapport a ça? -c'est un peu ça le but d'un forum,non? ou alors, plus mesquin, élargir comme toi vers des horizons macro-économiques...des considérations altermondialiste sur la vertu d'un sport hautement marketté par le capitalisme?
> trop de gens ouvrent des thread pour ne rien dire...



Salut à tous,

quel succès pour un fil que j'ouvrais comme ça, juste pour exprimer ma joie pour cette qualification inespérée.
Mon cher Rennesman, je te signale que c'est ici une partie du forum qui s'appelle le bar, on vient y parler de tout et de rien, comme dans ... un bar, par exemple. Si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas, passe ton chemin et ouvre le tien, tu as visiblement beaucoup de résultats "sportifs" à nous faire partager. Tu peux aussi nous faire part de tes opinions politiques, qui sont sans doute passionnantes. C'est le principe du bar. Je n'ai pas ouvert ce fil dans une partie technique ou de conseils.
Mais je pense que tu es plus méchant que bête, d'ailleurs ton score en boulage rouge est impressionnant et c'est sans doute ce que tu cherches avec les messages de ce fil. C'est pourquoi je vais te bouler, mais vert pour faire "remonter un peu d'amour dans ton coeur".

Nicolas

P.S. Encore bravo pour le Togo. Allez les Eperviers.


----------



## juju palavas (9 Octobre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> quel succès pour un fil que j'ouvrais comme ça, juste pour exprimer ma joie pour cette qualification inespérée.
> Mon cher Rennesman, je te signale que c'est ici une partie du forum qui s'appelle le bar, on vient y parler de tout et de rien, comme dans ... un bar, par exemple. Si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas, passe ton chemin et ouvre le tien, tu as visiblement beaucoup de résultats "sportifs" à nous faire partager. Tu peux aussi nous faire part de tes opinions politiques, qui sont sans doute passionnantes. C'est le principe du bar. Je n'ai pas ouvert ce fil dans une partie technique ou de conseils.
> ...



Tu as tort de le bouler vert, il me fait penser a derennes un maso du forum...TU VAS VOIR IL VA REVENIR...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Octobre 2005)

Le bouler vert? ... Pas con  Il faut toujours éviter de fabriquer des martyrs...


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> ouais t'as raison...je vais faire un fil pour dire que j'suis vachement content que l'équipe de jokari de mon bled arrive en quart de finale du championnat inter-municipal  ,et tout le monde devrait en faire autant, qui son concours de jetter de chaussons, qui son mondiale de lancer de pépin.......ça va etre vachement interessant....ce forum de libre expression.
> continue l'impro....



Serait-il possible que ton équipe nationale fut éliminée par le Togo ?

PS: Je cherche désesperément un co-équipier pour la finale européenne du lancement de crottes de nez.


----------



## rennesman (9 Octobre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> quel succès pour un fil que j'ouvrais comme ça, juste pour exprimer ma joie pour cette qualification inespérée.
> Mon cher Rennesman, je te signale que c'est ici une partie du forum qui s'appelle le bar, on vient y parler de tout et de rien, comme dans ... un bar, par exemple. Si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas, passe ton chemin et ouvre le tien, tu as visiblement beaucoup de résultats "sportifs" à nous faire partager. Tu peux aussi nous faire part de tes opinions politiques, qui sont sans doute passionnantes. C'est le principe du bar. Je n'ai pas ouvert ce fil dans une partie technique ou de conseils.
> ...



Primo,...Mon score en boulage rouge est du aux facéties d'un administrateur qui s'acharne par les pouvoirs régaliens qu'il s'est lui meme occtroyé, à me bouler rouge a la mitraillette...par raffale de dix..un peu comme ces gens frappés de toc ou du syndrome gilles de la tourette qu'on voit a la télé refaire une vingtaine de fois le meme geste de refermer leur porte...pour se rassurer les zigues et la gestique...bref
Secundo, tu te trompes...on peut pas parler de politique ici..renseigne toi mieux...-et j'avoue que je suis un peu las de ces threads insipides, comme par exemple, celui que tu viens de produire...qui ne disent rien, ne parlent de rien, qui causent météo et cumulonimbus...


----------



## Lamar (9 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue que je suis un peu las de ces threads insipides, comme par exemple, celui que tu viens de produire...qui ne disent rien, ne parlent de rien, qui causent météo et cumulonimbus...



Bon ben, au revoir alors.   et merci pour tout.


----------



## Lamar (9 Octobre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> merci..a toi aussi...bon voyage vers ta nouvelle destination
> http://www.lequipe.fr/



il est déjà dans mes favoris


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2005)

Vous seriez gentils de ne pas relancer.


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Octobre 2005)

Et pendant ce temps la la Suisse montrait qu'elle n'etait plus la petite suisse  

Franchement bravo aux nouveaux et vivemenet mercredi pour que la Suisse les rejoigne...

MOI chauvin naaaaaaaa:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Ouais, ben moi, je dis que vous &#234;tes p&#233;nibles, les suisses, Match nul contre les fran&#231;ais, vous auriez pu faire un effort, et gagner, que la France soit &#233;limin&#233;e, qu'on ait la paix &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; l'an prochain !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quant à savoir s'il est comique, je connais des handicapés mentaux qui pourraient te donner quelques leçons.


Rien ... j'ai édité pour ne pas relancer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iKool (10 Octobre 2005)

Il me semble que :
Il y a beaucoup de joueurs africains dans les divers championnats européens.
Il n'y a jamais beaucoup de pays africains dans les phases finales des coupes du monde (comparé aux pays européens par exemple)

Je n'en déduit rien, et vous ?

PS : je ne suis ni content, ni mécontent pour le Togo, je m'en fous. Si ça fait plaisir aux togolais, je suis content pour eux (tout bonheur est bon à prendre). Si les joueurs de l'équipe du Togo sont représentatifs du niveau de vie de leur pays, il doit faire très bon vivre au Togo.

PSbis : non, rien sur l'équipe de France...


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2005)

Il y a en tout 32 &#233;quipes qui disputent les phases finales de coupe du monde. Soit, pour l'Allemagne 2006 :
 5 africaines (pour 30 &#233;quipes engag&#233;es)
4 ou 5 asiatiques (pour 45 &#233;quipes engag&#233;es au d&#233;part), c.a.d. 5 si la derni&#232;re qualifi&#233;e remporte le match de barrage contre l'&#233;quipe en t&#234;te de la zone "Oc&#233;anie"
 0 ou 1 &#233;quipe d'Oc&#233;anie (pour 12 engag&#233;es).
 14 europ&#233;ennes (pour 51 &#233;quipes engag&#233;es)
4 ou 5 &#233;quipes Sud am&#233;ricaines (pour 10 &#233;quipes engag&#233;es), le 4 ou 5 se d&#233;terminant en barrage contre le premier non-qualifi&#233; directement de la zone Am&#233;rique du Nord, Am&#233;rique centrale, Carra&#239;bes)
 3 ou 4 &#233;quipes d'Am&#233;rique du Nord, Centrale et Cara&#239;bes (pour 35 engag&#233;es).

Le nombre d'&#233;quipes continentales est fonction du nombre de points attribu&#233;s &#224; chaque zone en fonction des r&#233;sultats des &#233;quipes nationales (le magnifique classement FIFA...). Avec un large bonus attribu&#233; &#224; l'Am&#233;rique du Sud. Les mauvaises langues disent qu'il n'y a aucun rappport entre cette "surepr&#233;sentation" de l'Am&#233;rique du Sud, et le fait que ces r&#232;gles de pond&#233;ration aient &#233;t&#233; invent&#233;es par Joao Havelange, pr&#233;sident (br&#233;silien) de la FIFA de 74 &#224; 98. 

Quant aux &#233;quipes africaines, elles &#233;taient 2 seulement en Italie en 1990, puis 3 aux USA en 94 (pour une coupe du monde &#224; 24 &#233;quipes). La coupe Jules Rimet passant &#224; 32 &#233;quipes, elles furent 4+1 en France en 98, et 5 depuis la Cor&#233;e.


----------



## stephane6646 (10 Octobre 2005)

Le foot se joue à 22 et à la fin c'est l'allemagne qui gagne?  à voir en 2006... sinon mercredi, il n'y aura pas de Kostadinov sur le terrain...comment s'appelle le kostadinov chypriote???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il y a en tout 32 &#233;quipes qui disputent les phases finales de coupe du monde. Soit, pour l'Allemagne 2006 :
> 5 africaines (pour 30 &#233;quipes engag&#233;es)
> 4 ou 5 asiatiques (pour 45 &#233;quipes engag&#233;es au d&#233;part), c.a.d. 5 si la derni&#232;re qualifi&#233;e remporte le match de barrage contre l'&#233;quipe en t&#234;te de la zone "Oc&#233;anie"
> 0 ou 1 &#233;quipe d'Oc&#233;anie (pour 12 engag&#233;es).
> ...



On dirait G&#233;rard Miller ou Claire Chazal parlant football  

Je ne veux pas &#234;tre m&#233;chant    Mais le repr&#233;sentant de l'Oc&#233;anie joue son barrage contre le 5&#232;me de la zone AmSud et le 4&#232;me de la zone Concacaf joue en barrage contre le vainqueur du barrage asiatique  

Concernant la zone AmSud, 3 des pays sont des anciens vainqueurs et leur pr&#233;sence assure un int&#233;r&#234;t sportif et financier nettement plus &#233;lev&#233; que des rencontres entre des inconnus notoires    m&#234;me si cela peut g&#233;n&#233;rer des rencontres sp&#233;ciales comme un Angola-Portugal ou un Iran-Etats Unis (dans une &#233;preuve pr&#233;c&#233;dente)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> à ta grande rigueur morale, et cette dernière est très comparable à ta justesse de vue.


...parler de rigueur morale à un presbyte !!!!!!     :love:


----------



## Lamar (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux équipes africaines, elles étaient 2 seulement en Italie en 1990, puis 3 aux USA en 94 (pour une coupe du monde à 24 équipes). La coupe Jules Rimet passant à 32 équipes, elles furent 4+1 en France en 98, et 5 depuis la Corée.



Salut à tous,

je me demande, mon cher Rezba, si une petite erreur ne s'est pas malencontreusement glissée dans ton brillant exposé (je prends toujours beaucoup de gants avec ceux dont le pseudo est en violet, cela m'inspire un respect naturel  ). En effet, la coupe Jules Rimet n'a-t-elle pas été gagné par le Brésil en 1970 (?), suite à ses trois victoires, et remplacée par "la coupe du monde", toujours en jeu mais sans doute prochainement possession du même Brésil suite à ses trois victoires ? Je m'interroge.

Nicolas


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> On dirait Gérard Miller ou Claire Chazal parlant football


 Non mais vas te rouler, sans dec, espèce d'économiste mondain larvé ! 



> Je ne veux pas être méchant    Mais le représentant de l'Océanie joue son barrage contre le 5ème de la zone AmSud et le 4ème de la zone Concacaf joue en barrage contre le vainqueur du barrage asiatique



Il me semblait qu'il y avait un truc pourri de ce type, mais je n'arrivais pas à retrouver les règles. C'est un peu con, de croiser les continents comme ça, non ? 



> Concernant la zone AmSud, 3 des pays sont des anciens vainqueurs et leur présence assure un intérêt sportif et financier nettement plus élevé que des rencontres entre des inconnus notoires    même si cela peut générer des rencontres spéciales comme un Angola-Portugal ou un Iran-Etats Unis (dans une épreuve précédente)


Ah, l'AmSud, 3 vainqueurs ! Bravo ! L'uruaguay chez lui lors de la première, en 1930, avec 13 équipes à table. Ils font quoi, depuis ? Et l'Argentine, bien sûr, qui a gagné l'année où le foutchebol était aussi du handball. 
C'est vrai qu'un Uruguay/Venezuela, ça doit surement être mieux qu'un Sénégal/Belgique. Et un Corée/Paraguay, ça donne quoi ? Parce que les avancées du Nigéria et de la Côte d'Ivoire, pour ne parler que d'eux, font un peu de spectateurs, eux, en plus du jeu. Et je ne parle pas de la Chine ou du Japon. Le problème n'est pas là, il est dans le mode de calcul du classement FiFa, qui accorde une part prépondérante aux coupes intercontinentales et aux coupes continentales.
Or, la coupe d'AmSud, comme tu dis, qui se joue à dix pays, est un peu plus facile à gagner, et surtout se gagne un peu plus fréquemment, que la coupe d'Europe des nations, par exemple, qui se joue à cinquante pays, dont une dizaine de vainqueurs, et une vingtaine de finalistes.
Le classement Fifa, c'est ce truc qui permet au Brésil d'avoir la première place quelques soient les vents et les marées, qui place le Mexique, régulier vainqueur de sa coupe continentale, à la 5° place, devant la France, ou encore qui place l'Equipe des Etats-Unis devant l'Espagne, l'Italie, l'Allemagne, ou l'Angleterre. Ou qui place l'Iran devant la première équipe d'Afrique.
Bref, que du solide. Si l'on s'en tient au classement, donc, un Etats-Unis-Iran (7° et 18°), ça doit être vachement mieux qu'un Angleterre - Cameroun (11° et 22°), ou qu'un Allemagne-Croatie (15° et 24°). Bref.

Je sais que seuls les africains ont régulièrement dénoncé le racisme anti-africain de Joao Havelange, et que nous autres, européens, nous sommes contentés de le ranger dans les corrompus du spectacle mondial, aux côtés de son pote franquiste Juan Antonio Samaranch.

Mais je t'en prie, continue donc à faire ton Emmanuel Chain.


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je me demande, mon cher Rezba, si une petite erreur ne s'est pas malencontreusement glissée dans ton brillant exposé (je prends toujours beaucoup de gants avec ceux dont le pseudo est en violet, cela m'inspire un respect naturel  ). En effet, la coupe Jules Rimet n'a-t-elle pas été gagné par le Brésil en 1970 (?), suite à ses trois victoires, et remplacée par "la coupe du monde", toujours en jeu mais sans doute prochainement possession du même Brésil suite à ses trois victoires ? Je m'interroge.
> 
> Nicolas



Non tu as raison, officiellement, la coupe du monde ne s'appelle plus Jules Rimet depuis que Havelange a été élu pour la première fois président de la Fifa.


----------



## Lamar (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non tu as raison, officiellement, la coupe du monde ne s'appelle plus Jules Rimet depuis que Havelange a été élu pour la première fois président de la Fifa.



Ah bon c'est lié à ça, je croyais que c'était pour une question de victoires, au bout de trois on garde définitivement la coupe mise en jeu.
En tout cas je partage ton analyse : les affiches que tu compares sont éloquentes. Ce classement fifa explosera sans doute lorsqu'un africain sera élu à la tête de la Fifa (on peut réver, non ?).

Nicolas


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non mais vas te rouler, sans dec, espèce d'économiste mondain larvé !



Merci de ce compliment  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait qu'il y avait un truc pourri de ce type, mais je n'arrivais pas à retrouver les règles. C'est un peu con, de croiser les continents comme ça, non ?



C'est totalement logique comme cela la zone AmSud est quasiment certaine d'avoir cinq représentants - cela va dans le sens de ton complot pro AmSud  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, l'AmSud, 3 vainqueurs ! Bravo ! L'uruaguay chez lui lors de la première, en 1930, avec 13 équipes à table. Ils font quoi, depuis ? Et l'Argentine, bien sûr, qui a gagné l'année où le foutchebol était aussi du handball.
> C'est vrai qu'un Uruguay/Venezuela, ça doit surement être mieux qu'un Sénégal/Belgique. Et un Corée/Paraguay, ça donne quoi ? Parce que les avancées du Nigéria et de la Côte d'Ivoire, pour ne parler que d'eux, font un peu de spectateurs, eux, en plus du jeu. Et je ne parle pas de la Chine ou du Japon. Le problème n'est pas là, il est dans le mode de calcul du classement FiFa, qui accorde une part prépondérante aux coupes intercontinentales et aux coupes continentales.
> Or, la coupe d'AmSud, comme tu dis, qui se joue à dix pays, est un peu plus facile à gagner, et surtout se gagne un peu plus fréquemment, que la coupe d'Europe des nations, par exemple, qui se joue à cinquante pays, dont une dizaine de vainqueurs, et une vingtaine de finalistes.
> Le classement Fifa, c'est ce truc qui permet au Brésil d'avoir la première place quelques soient les vents et les marées, qui place le Mexique, régulier vainqueur de sa coupe continentale, à la 5° place, devant la France, ou encore qui place l'Equipe des Etats-Unis devant l'Espagne, l'Italie, l'Allemagne, ou l'Angleterre. Ou qui place l'Iran devant la première équipe d'Afrique.
> ...



En 1930 les moyens de transport - le bateau - n'était pas aussi développé qu'actuellement d'où la difficulté d'avoir un nombre conséquent de pays.

Je parle de pays ayant un passé historique - vainqueurs de la coupe du monde, de coupe continentale ou ayant produits des générations de footballeurs - ce que ne sont pas encore Bahrein, l'Ouzbéksitan, Sainte Lucie ou les Antiles Néerlandaises. Quel que soit le mode de sélection ces pays ne seront jamais à la Coupe du Monde et pour des raisons qui n'ont rien à voir avec les inclinaisons de certains dirigeants. D'un point de vue économique et footbalistique,certains pays n'ont pas leur place à la Coupe du Monde. C'est tout.

Tu n'es pas sans savoir qu'à mes heures perdus je suis un économiste mondain larvé  Cette discussion n'est pas sans faire écho à la théorie de Friedrich List              



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais je t'en prie, continue donc à faire ton Emmanuel Chain.



Si tu permets, cela fait quelques années déjà que l'on ne parle plus de la Coupe d'Europe des Nations


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Si tu permets, cela fait quelques années déjà que l'on ne parle plus de la Coupe d'Europe des Nations



 Oui, je sais. Mais c'est comme pour Jules Rimet, j'aime enraciner le football dans mon enfance.


----------



## Philippe (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un Uruguay/Venezuela, ça doit surement être mieux qu'un Sénégal/Belgique.



Sûr...
À propos de la Belgique, elle est depuis avant-hier officiellement éliminée de la sélection finale  ...
Une première depuis 1982 et le Mundial espagnol. Six participations successives pour un petit pays comme le nôtre, c'est pas si mal. Cela dit, rien à regretter quant à la non-représentation en 2006, la Belgique a semble-t-il retrouvé ses vieux démons. Elle joue parfois bien, mais trop souvent mal, ce doit être quelque chose qui s'apparente à la peur de gagner.
Quel souvenir, en 1986, de la prestation belge ! Je travaillais au Maroc, dans un petit village au pied du Moyen-Atlas. J'habitais là depuis un an, j'y étais le seul résidant étranger. Le jour du match contre l'Espagne - match qualificatif pour la demi-finale - j'avais la visite d'un compatriote. La Belgique arracha sa qualification aux tirs au but. Mais alors, à quelle fiesta ça a donné lieu ! Le village s'est d'abord demandé d'où provenaient les hurlements qu'ils avaient commencé à entendre, puis comprenant que c'étaient "les deux Belges" qui venaient d'assister à la victoire de leur équipe (car ils avaient eux aussi vu le match !), plusieurs villageois sont sortis à leur tour pour nous congratuler et faire la fête ensemble, klaxons et allers-retours ininterrompus sur la seule avenue du patelin, beuglements en tous genres venant concurrencer l'appel à la prière de la mosquée voisine, je vous dis pas... 
Un petit village du Moyen-Atlas fêtant pendant une moitié de la nuit la qualification en demi-finales de la Belgique au Mexique... complètement surréaliste... j'aurai pu raconter ce souvenir dans le sujet sur les petits bonheurs...   
En demi-finale l'Argentine battit la Belgique 2-0 (2 buts de Maradona) et l'Allemagne battit... la France ! 2-0 aussi.
Sur ce... bonne soirée à tous !
Ph.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais. Mais c'est comme pour Jules Rimet, j'aime enraciner le football dans mon enfance.



Respect aux anciens donc


----------



## Lamar (11 Octobre 2005)

Et la France battit la Belgique (sur le score de plusieurs buts à un peu moins) dans la petite finale.
Désolé je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher.
Désolé aussi pour la non qualification de la Belgique, c'est bien dommage.

Nicolas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2005)

*Personnellement, depuis 1982*
et l'époustouflante demi-finale France-Allemagne à Séville, que j'étais, du haut de mes 9 ans, à genoux devant la télé avec une patte de lapin dans une main et un fer à cheval dans l'autre, je trouve le football bien bien fade...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est marrant, le foot, autant j'aimais y jouer plus jeune, autant je n'ai jamais (m&#234;me &#224; cette &#233;poque) trouv&#233; le moindre int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; regarder les autres y jouer. A n'y rien comprendre.


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, le foot, autant j'aimais y jouer plus jeune, autant je n'ai jamais (même à cette époque) trouvé le moindre intérêt à regarder les autres y jouer. A n'y rien comprendre.



Boh, normal : 

22 millionnaires sur la pelouse qui jouent à la baballe devant 40 000 smicards (ou double ou triple smicard, ça change rien), quitte à choisir son camp, ça serait plutot pelouse.  

La vieille recette "Panem et Circensem" marche toujours, mais on est passé à la cuisine légère : on a viré les lions. Dommage.


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2005)

Chouette, un r&#233;ductionniste ! 
Je te prends aux cuisines, tu feras les soupes ! :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Octobre 2005)

L'année avait bien commencé au Togo avec la disparition d'Eyadema.

C'est un pays très attachant.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Boh, normal :
> 
> 22 millionnaires sur la pelouse qui jouent à la baballe devant 40 000 smicards (ou double ou triple smicard, ça change rien), quitte à choisir son camp, ça serait plutot pelouse.
> 
> La vieille recette "Panem et Circensem" marche toujours, mais on est passé à la cuisine légère : on a viré les lions. Dommage.



"Panem et circenses", ce me semble ... (on trouve bien circensem mais ce singulier est singulier  )

C'est sûr, Néron et ses collègues avaient déjà tout compris. Et en plus, cela marche même dans les démocraties ... Balèse ...


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> "Panem et circenses", ce me semble ... (on trouve bien circensem mais ce singulier est singulier  )
> 
> C'est sûr, Néron et ses collègues avaient déjà tout compris. Et en plus, cela marche même dans les démocraties ... Balèse ...



Néron il faisait brûler la ville pour occuper la populace, ce n'est plus vraiment de l'évergetisme.

Enfin à l'époque les victimes des démagogues avaient au moins du pain et des jeux, ce n'est même plus le cas aujourd'hui.


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> (...) on a viré les lions. Dommage.


Les camerounais ne sont pas sélectionnés ?


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> "Panem et circenses", ce me semble ... (on trouve bien circensem mais ce singulier est singulier  )
> 
> C'est sûr, Néron et ses collègues avaient déjà tout compris. Et en plus, cela marche même dans les démocraties ... Balèse ...



Ouuups ! désolé pour ce barbarisme. Les années de latin sont loin, loin. Une relecture d'Astérix s'impose. 

Evergetisme ? :mouais:  :mouais: . Mon dico connait pas; un ptit tour sur Wikipedia et hop, c'est enregistré; 
Le foot faisant progresser la culture... Étonnant, non ??  

d'un autre côté, c'est pas demain qu'il va re-servir, celui là. 
Mais commej'aime bien collectionner les trucs inutiles, merci hegemonikon


----------



## Philippe (11 Octobre 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Et la France battit la Belgique (sur le score de plusieurs buts à un peu moins) dans la petite finale.


4-2 après prolongations je pense. Papin ? Amoros ???



			
				Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher.


Non, pas de quoi être désolé. À ce stade de la compétition, ça n'a plus beaucoup d'importance   ! Et puis, je suis très francophile .
Évidemment, si cela avait été en finale, je n'aurais pas eu le même discours. On peut toujours rêver...
Ph.


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Ouuups ! désolé pour ce barbarisme. Les années de latin sont loin, loin. Une relecture d'Astérix s'impose.
> 
> Evergetisme ? :mouais:  :mouais: . Mon dico connait pas; un ptit tour sur Wikipedia et hop, c'est enregistré;



Il faut se méfier de wikipédia parfois les articles sont qualitativement très inégaux.

Sur l'évergetisme et le fameux _Panem Circenses_ un ouvrage de Paul Veyne sur le sujet est de lecture agréable:


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Il faut se méfier de wikipédia parfois les articles sont qualitativement très inégaux.
> 
> Sur l'évergetisme et le fameux _Panem Circenses_ un ouvrage de Paul Veyne sur le sujet est de lecture agréable:




J'ai vu que l'article de Wikipédia était contesté et la page de discussion qui s'en suivait. 
P. Veyne un peu égratigné au passage. 
Querelle de spécialistes qui dépasse largement l'ilote que je suis.  

A creuser à l'occasion.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Néron il faisait brûler la ville pour occuper la populace, ce n'est plus vraiment de l'évergetisme.
> 
> Enfin à l'époque les victimes des démagogues avaient au moins du pain et des jeux, ce n'est même plus le cas aujourd'hui.



Je ne suis pas certain que tout le monde ait toujours eu du pain et des jeux. Disons que cela dépend de la situation personnelle (libre, esclave, paysan, militaire, marchand etc.), de la situation géographique ("Italie", Gaule, Sicile, Narbonnaise etc.), de la situation temporelle et politique (république, haut-empire, bas-empire etc.) ...

Rome (et son empire) compte plus d'une révolte "du pain" ...


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Octobre 2005)

Revenons au fussball  

Bon dans moins de 24h on connaitra enfin le fin mot de l'histoire dans ce groupe que tout le monde jugeait facile pour la France. (Ce n'est pas cet abrutit (l'homme pas le footballeur) de Platini qui a dit que c'etait le meilleur tirage pour la France...???)

Cinq but au minimum pour la France (à partir du moment que la Suisse bat l'Irlande 1-0) ou alors on attends un faux pas de l'Helvetie...

Etant Franco-Suisse, mais totalement Suisse dans l'âme, je reverai d'une élimination de la France (allez Barrage  ) et d'une qualification de la Suisse 

Ok ok je suis un peu grande gueule (c'est le sport national à Genève  )

allez bonne nuit


----------



## J-Marc (12 Octobre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Revenons au fussball
> 
> Bon dans moins de 24h on connaitra enfin le fin mot de l'histoire



Voui, dans 24 h on connaitra enfin la réponse : 

*Georges Weah sera-t-il le nouveau président du Libéria ??*​
C'était la suite de notre débat "Panem et Circense*s*", ou quand les gladiateurs sortent de l'arène. 

Zizou président  ?!    

PS : Remarque, Weah c'est à priori moins pire que la plupart des autres...   :hein: 

PPS : _Remarque, entre Zizou et certains du 2°tour 2002... ou du premier tour 2007..._


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Zizou président  ?!
> (...)


Mais pas Douillet !
Sinon c'est Bernadette chez Drucker un dimanche sur deux pendant 5 ans de plus !


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

Bon moi le football, ça m'passionne autant que les émissions de Bataille & fontaine... Mais tout de même, j'vois les collègues au bureau, ils tremblent pour le match de ce soir contre Chypre, oui Chypre. Merde, c'est pas l'Brésil non plus, Chypre !! Faut arrêter ! Les meilleurs joueurs du monde sont il sensés fouetter comme pas permis contre des pseudos amateurs qui ne font qu'un repas par jour ? C'est pas raisonnable...

Ah mais oui je sais, vu qu'on n'a plus paris 2012, si jamais les bleus ne se qualifient pas pour le mondial, on peut dire adieu aux 4% de croissance qu'on nous a promis... Déconnez pas les mecs là, vous jouez avec l'économie du pays, z'avez intéret à marquer plein d'buts sinon, même lagerfeld ne viendra plus faire de défilés à Paris...


----------

